# Ich hab' den übelsten Lag: Neun Gamer-Ausreden in Multiplayer-Games



## MaxFalkenstern (15. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ich hab' den übelsten Lag: Neun Gamer-Ausreden in Multiplayer-Games* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ich hab' den übelsten Lag: Neun Gamer-Ausreden in Multiplayer-Games


----------



## Voigt15 (15. Januar 2013)

Also das 400 Ping die Ausnahme sein soll, stimme ich eher nicht zu. Zwar hab ich hier in Dresden VDSL50, aber in Jena, was immerhin eine Großstadt mit 100.000 Einwohner ist, kriepel ich nur mit DSL 700 rum, und da ist der Ping auch nicht so pralle wie man sich vorstellen kann. Und auch bei mehreren anderen Freunden ist der Ping öfters mal bei 300ms und mehr. Damit hat man zwar nicht automatisch verloren, aber es wird doch sehr viel schwerer.

Wenn ich als hacker bezeichnet werde, finde ich das eher als Ehrung, weil dann muss ich ja richtig gut gespielt haben. ^^

Manchmal ist man nunmal in einem Team voller Noobs, und das kotzt ein ganz schön ein, aber meist nehme ich es stillschweigend hin, oder versuche dem Team ein paar Ratschläge zu geben.

Und zuletzt, es gibt noch mehr Controller als nur PS3 und XBOX360. Ich spiele beispielsweise nur mit dem Nintendo GameCube Controller, und der ist schon recht anders als die meisten Controller. Aber nach 30min~1h hat man sich dann eigentlich schon sehr gut an den neuen Controller gewöhnt, aber bis dahin..


----------



## eSportWarrior (15. Januar 2013)

Jaja jeder hat ihn in der Freundesliste den Nörgler ohne Ende. Das sind einfach nur schlechte Spieler oder einfach Menschen die Ihren Sozialen frust im Onlinegaming abbauen "müssen". Ich als notorischer Gewinner der aber jede Niederlage völlig akzeptiert finde das einfach lächerlich. Sind immerhin echte Menschen hinter jedem "Namen" im Game und da sollte ne gewisse Geistliche Reife gegeben sein.


----------



## kornhill (15. Januar 2013)

Powerangriff Alt-F4 ! Ich muss aber ehrlich zugeben, das mir diese unwahrscheinliche Tastenkombo auch schon des häufigeren passiert ist. Aber bei WoW mit doppelt und dreifach belegten Tasten bin ich schon des öfteren im Bossfight über diese unschöne Tastenkombination gestolpert....


----------



## Maik Koch (15. Januar 2013)

Auch immer wieder amüsant: "Orr nein, ich hab doch gedrückt!" ...


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2013)

> Dabei sind Lags in Zeiten von Breitbandverbindungen eher die Ausnahme.


Nicht jeder hat aber die jeweilige Top Geschwindigkeit. Mein DSL Tarif, über den ich spiele, hat jedenfalls nur effektive 4.000 kBit/s.



> die Niederlage einzig und allein auf eine Map zu schieben, ist dann doch ein wenig zu plump, findet ihr nicht?


Es kann durchaus sein, daß ich mit Gegnertyp X (noch) nicht so gut zurechtkomme, dieser aber auf der entsprechenden Map einen Vorteil hat (zB Sniper auf einer weitläufigen Map)



> "Mein Team ist voller Noobs"


Wenn man random mit anderen Mitspielern zusammengestopft wird, ist das durchaus möglich. Schließlich fangen wir ja alle nicht als Perfektionisten im Spiel X an.



> "Die Waffe ist doch overpowered"


Dann soll derjenige doch selbst die Waffe benutzen - und schon ist das Gleichgewicht wieder hergestellt...


----------



## theNDY (15. Januar 2013)

auch immerwieder gut: "ich war doch drauf!!!1"


----------



## becks0r (15. Januar 2013)

schwachsinnige auflistung.

pings nach amerika sind auch heute mit breitband bescheiden. wenn dann noch so games wie halo die verbindungen über p2p machen und der host aus der USA kommt, kannst du auch ne backbone haben und es wird trotzdemlags geben.
dazu enstehen bei p2p lags eben meist nicht wegen der eigenen leitung sondern was der andere macht und da gibts genug idioten da draussen die ihre verbindng extra manipulieren, wenn jmd was anderes sagt....sorry dann hast du null plan..ich hab jahre lang esports mit nem p2p game gemacht und habs live erlebt.

das argument mit dem gamepad halt ich auch für wackelig, wenn jeder mitspieler gleich oft mit unterschiedlichen pads spielt von mir aus, aber wenn jmd nur zb mit dem der xbox spielt und dann ein ps3 pad bekommt, will ich sehn wer da auf anhieb mit dem stick zurecht kommt...die sticks sind unterschiedlich und das ist gut, kann jeder das wählen was ihm mehr zusagt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Januar 2013)

> ...neun der unglaubwürdigsten Ausreden von Gaming-Fans.





> Während der Multiplayer-Partien bekommen wir dann oft die unglaublichsten Ausreden zu hören.



Also wenn ich diese Ausreden benutze sind es aber nie Ausreden, dann stimmen sie immer 

Nein aber im Ernst: viele der genannten "Ausreden" treffen eben desöfteren wirklich zu. 
Ich seh das jetzt gerade am Beispiel des Free2Play Shooters Bullet Run.
1. Die Ausrede das es laggt ist bei mir keine Ausrede. Wir wohnen auf dem Land und müssen und mit ziemlich schlechtem Internet begnügen. Meine Ping liegt im besten Fall bei ca. 80 und geht desöfteren mal über 100 und dann laggt es schon so das man nicht mehr normal spielen kann. Mit ner 400er ping geht erst recht nichts mehr 
2."Mein Team ist voller Noobs" trifft auch öfters zu. Gestern war ich in einer Runde der einzige von 8 Teammitgliedern der eine positive K/D hatte, von den gesamten Teamkills hatte ich 3/4 gemacht.
3. Overpowered Weapons gibt es auch öfters. Im Falle von Bullet Run ist das der Skill Endorphex, der Spieler spritzt sich was, wird schneller, bekommt einen enormen Gesundheitsboost und killt alle Gegner mit einem Hit. In engen Leveln ist das der Tod für jeden, das ist einfach overpowered.
4. "ich bin auf die falsche Taste gekommen" ist eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt eine Ausrede. Warum erklärt ihr doch in der Bildunterschrift. Gerade bei Worms pasiert sowas eigentlich ziemlich oft.

Und die anderen Ausreden können theoretisch eben auch zutreffen. Klar man sollte solche beschuldigungen nicht inflationär benutzen, und es gibt wohl wirklich einige Spieler die diese benutzen wenn sie nicht zutreffen, aber so extrem "unglaubwürdig" und "kurios" sind diese Beschuldigungen definitiv nicht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Januar 2013)

"*Das ist nicht meine Map*" kann durchaus ein Grund sein für schlechtes Abschneiden sein - vor allem in *BF3*.

Wenn Premium Nutzer die Karten ein paar Wochen im Voraus bekommen dann haben diese natürlich Vorteile gegenüber jemanden der die Maps erst ein oder zwei Tage spielt.

Und auch bei der schieren Auswahl der Maps in BF3 ist es möglich das man diverse Maps selten bis gar nicht gespielt hat. Auch wenn man schon wie ich mehr als 300h BF3 intus hat muß man sich diese Map erst "erarbeiten".


Auch das "*mein Team ist voller Noobs*" kann man in abgewandelter Weise gelten lassen - auch wenn ich es eher so formulieren würde:
"*Mein Team ist voller selbstsüchtiger A-löcher"*. 
Hier ist wieder mal BF3 das Beispiel der Wahl. Denn dort sind es aber vor allem vielen Non-Noobs für die Teamplay ein Fremdwort ist und die nur auf ihre eigenen Stats schauen.

Mir ist dazu folgendes aufgefallen:
In BF3 bin ich auf den "Armored-Kill"-Maps (meist Armored Shield oder Death Valley) regelmäßig wenn nicht der einzige sondern doch zu 90% der Assault mit den meisten Punkten. 
Aber nicht etwa weil ich so viele Kills hab - sondern weil ich anscheinend der Einzige bin der dort revived 
Natürlich sind auf Maps mit vielen Fahr/Flugzeugen viele Engineers sinnvoll und auch Supports mit C4 und Recons mit SOFLAMs braucht man. Aber das dort fast niemand wiederbelebt find ich 

PS: Seit es den Crossbow gibt laufen auch viele Recons damit rum und lassen das SOFLAM daheim. 


Ob man dann das "öffentlich" macht - also diese Gründe als "Ausrede" benutzt wenn man abloost - DAS ist natürlich eine andere Frage die jeder für sich klären muß


----------



## weisauchnicht (15. Januar 2013)

Naja,dass mit dem ping kann ja jeder einsehen.Das sieht man also ob es eine Ausrede ist oder nicht.
Und zu dem "du cheatest doch" , habe Ich früher auch gedacht,bis mir aufgefallen ist das man als getroffener nicht alle kugeln hören kann die auf einen eingehen.Da denkt man manchmal das es nur eine war...echte Cheater erkennt man sofort.Wenn sie aus der Basis 3 kilometer weiter die leute erschießen mit einer pistole!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Januar 2013)

Es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass die aufgelisteten Gründe nicht wahr sein können, es geht darum, dass sie meist als Ausreden genutzt werden. Das kann ja wohl niemand bestreiten. 

Da fehlt noch der Klassiker "mich hat die Sonne durchs Fenster geblendet".


----------



## undergrounderX (15. Januar 2013)

"Na dann benutz ich ab jetzt doch mal beide Hände"


----------



## Daishi888 (15. Januar 2013)

Danke dsr159, das denke ich seit dem ersten Beitrag hier... Dass Ihr hier immer gleich drauf los diskutieren müsst ob und wie und weshalb und gar nicht wahr und... 

Die epischste Aussage ist immer noch; I can't move my Probs! (Starcraft 2 Match...)

Oder auch gerne genommen von nem Kumpel von mir, wenn wir zusammen zocken; Weil Du mir nicht geholfen hast...
Oder sry meine Mama kam grad ins Zimmer
Oder sry das war grad mein Kater, der über die Tastatur gelaufen ist... 

Gruß Daishi


----------



## spekedaja (15. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem Controller stimmt aber, ich zocke selbe immer mal wieder aufen XBOX Controller. Letzten war ein Freund mit seiner Playstation da und dank diesem enormen Gewichtsunterschied und der Analogsticks die leichter anzusteuern sind treff ich auf der Playsi so rein garnichts !


----------



## spekedaja (15. Januar 2013)

Und es fehlt der Spruch von dem ich dachte das er als erstes kommt " Meine Maus hakt rum"


----------



## Deewee (15. Januar 2013)

AFK... haus brennt.

beste ausrede ever^^


----------



## Gilion (15. Januar 2013)

Ich persönlich brauche solche Ausreden garnicht, da ich einfach zugebe das ich ein schlechter Spieler bin und wer mich im Team hat muss eben damit rechnen das er drauf geht. 

Allerdings liegt das eher daran das Spiele für mich nur der Unterhaltung dienen und ich daher kaum, oder keinen Wert drauf lege welchen Score ich in einem Spiel habe, oder wie gut ich in Spiel X mit einem bestimmten Item umgehen kann... ich lege lieber mehr Wert auf reale Erfolge da diese mir auf lange Sicht mehr bringen als ein virueller Highscore, oder Skill.


----------



## MisterSmith (15. Januar 2013)

Was diese "Ausrede" mit den Lags so unglaubwürdig macht ist nur, dass niemand dieses auch erwähnt wenn er gegenüber einem Gegner mit Lag einen Vorteil daraus gezogen hat. 

Es gibt ein paar Einstellungen über die Registry von Windows, wodurch man den Ping angeblich verbessern kann wie mit TCPNoDelay. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt bei mir keine wirkliche Verbesserung festgestellt habe, bei einem relativ hohen Ping der deutlich über 100 ist, habe ich aber gelesen dass diese Einstellung geholfen haben soll.

Diese Einstellung soll aber auch dazu führen, dass besonders große Downloads langsamer heruntergeladen werden.

Das einzige was ich bemerkt habe, kann aber natürlich auch Zufall sein, dass bei manchen Videostreams wie ich glaube bei Dailymotion.com, wo die Videos bei mir gar nicht oder nur kaum vorgeladen werden, keine Verzögerungen bzw. Aussetzer beim abspielen der Videos mehr aufgetreten sind.


----------



## repe666 (15. Januar 2013)

Katze auf Tastatur!


----------



## Kerusame (15. Januar 2013)

...fuck spiel hat sich aufgehängt...
ist eine der meistbenutzten ausrede die ich so gehört habe


----------



## Schlechtmacher (15. Januar 2013)

Die Bandbreite hat auf die Latenz keine Auswirkung und selbst die langsamsten Verbindungen werden von Online-Spielen nicht voll ausgelastet, also wenn Lags weniger geworden sein sollen, muss das wohl andere Ursachen haben.

Meiner Erfahrung nach tauchen Lags zwar nicht häufig aber doch immer wieder mal auf. Besonders kurze Lagspitzen, die eben nicht vorhersehbar sind können einem schon manchmal einen eleganten Spielzug versauen. Je nach Spiel kann das dann durchaus auch zur Niederlage führen, wenns in einem blöden Moment passiert, da würde ich auch erstmal niemandem was unterstellen.


----------



## Vordack (15. Januar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat aber die jeweilige Top Geschwindigkeit. Mein DSL Tarif, über den ich spiele, hat jedenfalls nur effektive 4.000 kBit/s.



Lag und Geschwindigkeit sind 2 paar Schuhe. Der Lag ist die Reaktionszeit des Servers, nicht dei Geschwindigkeit mit der übertragen wird, aber ich denke das weisst Du, also warst Du noch nicht wach?


----------



## MisterSmith (15. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Der Lag ist die Reaktionszeit des Servers,...


 Nein, eben genau das ist ein Lag nicht, dies ist die Latenzzeit.


> Von einem Lag spricht man, wenn eine über die durchschnittliche Latenzzeit hinaus wahrnehmbare Verzögerung eintritt.
> ....
> Meist entstehen Lags durch Überlastung einzelner Teile einer  Netzwerk-Verbindung. Die Überlastung kann eintreten, wenn mehr Daten  angefordert werden als die im Netzwerk zur Verfügung gestellte Bandbreite übertragen kann. Ein Lag kann aber auch bedingt durch Leitungsschäden oder zu hoher Systemauslastung von Server oder Client entstehen.


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Lag und Geschwindigkeit sind 2 paar Schuhe. Der Lag ist die Reaktionszeit des Servers, nicht dei Geschwindigkeit mit der übertragen wird, aber ich denke das weisst Du, also warst Du noch nicht wach?


 Wenn Spiel X bei den Daten von 10 Spieler und Nichtspielercharakteren x kb/s verbraucht, was meine Leitung mit 70% Auslastung problemlos hergibt, sich dann aber auf einmal 40 Spieler + 20 NPCs in derselben Gegend tummeln und damit das dreifache meiner Geschwindigkeit notwendig wäre, um alle Daten dieser Charaktere rechtzeitig zu empfangen, kann ich froh sein, wenn die Darstellung auf meinem Monitor noch in FpS und nicht in SpF anzugeben ist.

Und nein, laut Wikipedia entsteht ein Lag nicht ausschliesslich auf dem Server, sondern in der Kommunikation _zwischen _Server und Client.


----------



## chbdiablo (15. Januar 2013)

Ist doch klar, ein typischer Lag kann Ursachen auf beiden Seiten haben.
Auf dem heimischen PC, wenn nebenbei noch andere Sachen über die Leitung geladen werden, z.B. Down/Upload während des Spielens hat schon einen großen Einfluss.
Meistens ist auch der Client schuld. Manchmal liegt es auch am Server (oder an der Entfernung), dann haben aber oft mehrere oder gar alle Spieler ein Problem.
Das Datenvolumen bei Spielen ist aber eher gering, eine simple DSL1000 Leitung reicht eigentlich für jedes Spiel locker aus.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. Januar 2013)

Nahezu alle Ausreden gestern bei Chivalry gehört.

Beste war aber: "F**** spam n00b." und "***** Teamkiller". nur um dann genau eine Minute Später 3 Teammitglieder zu metzeln  

Da hat der Chat gebrüllt.


Was mich vorallem stört, ist dass nach einer gewissen Zeit, die ein neues (kein COD, da ist es immer so) Spiel draußen ist, offenbar nur noch selbsternannte "Superprofis" oder totale Idioten rumlaufen. Chivalry hat am Anfang echt Spaß gemaht, aber jetzt wenn man den Chat so mitliest, muss man denken es sind alles 10-14jährige Ragekids, die einfach nicht verlieren können.


----------



## chbdiablo (15. Januar 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> aber jetzt wenn man den Chat so mitliest, muss man denken es sind alles 10-14jährige Ragekids, die einfach nicht verlieren können.


 
Sind es leider auch oft. Auch bei etwas älteren Spielern ist die Mentalität leider ganz anders, als noch vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Januar 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> ...fuck spiel hat sich aufgehängt...
> ist eine der meistbenutzten ausrede die ich so gehört habe



Wobei das in BF3 bei mir schon öfters der Fall war. Allein wenn ich zähle wie oft die Punkbusters-Services abgeschmiert sind 
Leider fast immer dann wenn wir vorne Lagen


----------



## Kuschluk (15. Januar 2013)

... ausreden hin oder her in Matchmaking systeme wie zB das von CS GO gehört ein ping filter rein. Ich habe es nicht nötig mit irgendwelchen Cheatern von weiter östlich zu zocken die mit 150-200er ping um die ecke springen.

Es ist unnötig und dämpft den spielspaß ! 

Ich kaufe mir doch keine dicke leitung, einen monitor mit 120hz und produziere 200fps damit mir so einer dann den spielgenuss madig macht ... 

alles über 60er ping ist heute unnötig dank der großen spielerzahl und unserem guten netz


----------



## Vanndoom (15. Januar 2013)

Breitbandverbindungen...Ich schmeiß mich weg! Die hätte ich wirklich mal gerne.
Zur Info, ich besitze eine maximale Downloadrate von 200kb/sec. und da mir von meinem Anbieter gesagt wurde, dass unser Kabel den kleinst möglichen Durchmesser besitzt und sich unser Anschluss darüber hinaus 3,8km vom nächsten Knotenpunkt entfernt liegt, wundert es mich nicht mehr, dass die Leitung seeehr instabil läuft.
Abbrüche gehören bei mir also leider zum Tagesgeschäft!

Und trotzdem ist meine Favorisierte Ausrede gar nicht mit aufgeführt...Ein kleines charmantes "Uups!!" im TS lockert die leicht angespannte Atmosphäre ein wenig auf! Solang dies nicht zu häufig auftritt zumindest


----------



## IceGamer (15. Januar 2013)

Kuschluk schrieb:


> ... ausreden hin oder her in Matchmaking systeme wie zB das von CS GO gehört ein ping filter rein. Ich habe es nicht nötig mit irgendwelchen Cheatern von weiter östlich zu zocken die mit 150-200er ping um die ecke springen.
> 
> Es ist unnötig und dämpft den spielspaß !
> 
> ...


 

Naja, ich hab jetzt seit mehreren Jahren ne 3,2 mb Leitung von KabelDeutschalnd und muss sagen, was den Ping bei Shootern angeht, besonders bei 1.6, dass meiner leider exorbitant hoch ist. Ich spiele zwar schon lange nicht mehr richtig online, aber ab und an ein Spiel unter Freunden bockt immer. Aber seitdem ich KabelDeutschland habe und demnach Internet nichtmehr über DSL erhalte, habe ich fast auf jedem Server nen Ping von min. 80 über ca. 130-180 im Schnitt und des Öffteren auch weit über 200...
Und das bei ner 3,2 mb-Leitung, ohne irgendeinen Download/Upload etc. am laufen zu haben...
Das gabs damals mit Fastpath nicht, da hatte man immer mindestens nen Ping unter 20...

Nunja, ist fast ausschließlich bei 1.6 wirklich soo schlimm, bei Warcraft im Battlenet gibts keine Probleme, bzw. da ist der Ping nicht soo entscheident 


Zu der Flagcannon aus UT:
Damit spielen doch sowieso nur die wenigsten. Die wird von Anfängern(als Einstiegswaffe wirklich gut geeignet) und im extremen Nahkampf gerne mal ausgepackt, aber 80 bis 90% der Spieler, die halbwegs was in UT können, spielen doch mit der Shockrifle, die Reichweite ist viel höher und der Schaden der Shockcombo ist um ein vielfaches höher als der von der Flag oder dem Rocketlauncher 
Noobig wäre da schon eher der Redeemer


----------



## Schlechtmacher (15. Januar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn Spiel X bei den Daten von 10 Spieler und Nichtspielercharakteren x kb/s verbraucht, was meine Leitung mit 70% Auslastung problemlos hergibt, sich dann aber auf einmal 40 Spieler + 20 NPCs in derselben Gegend tummeln und damit das dreifache meiner Geschwindigkeit notwendig wäre, um alle Daten dieser Charaktere rechtzeitig zu empfangen, kann ich froh sein, wenn die Darstellung auf meinem Monitor noch in FpS und nicht in SpF anzugeben ist.


 
So läuft das aber nicht, da Daten nur zwischen Client und Server und nicht Peer-to-Peer ausgetauscht werden. D.h. der Server empfängt Daten von X Spielern, verrechnet diese und schickt dir das Ergebnis. Für deine Bandbreite ist es also egal wieviele Spieler sich noch in der Partie tummeln, jedoch kann bei steigender Zahl deine Grafikkarte oder sogar dein Prozessor (z.B.bei Guild Wars 2) ins Schwitzen geraten, wenn diese Daten in dann Bildinformationen umgesetzt werden (mehr Spieler = mehr Effekte). Nicht selten ist es aber der Server selbst, der zuerst Überlastet ist, meist aufgrund unterdimensionierter Hardware und/oder schlecht programmierter Game-Engine (Prominentes Beispiel: World of Warcraft).


----------



## Tiakara (15. Januar 2013)

Das die meisten, die sich lautstark über ihr Team aufregen meistens selber schlechte Stats aufweisen ist vermutlich wahr. Andererseits wird man aber immer häufiger in Multiplayerspielen mit ... zusammengewürfelt und ich denke, spätestens wenn man mit Abstand die besten Stats in seinem Team hat und dann über sein Team schimpft, dann hat man auch mehr als genügend Gründe dafür.  

Bei manchen Spielen wünscht man sich inzwischen wirklich einen IQ-Test, den man erst einmal bestehen muss, bevor man zu Multiplayer-Spielen zugelassen wird. 

Kommt es eigentlich nur mir so vor, oder hat die Anzahl der ... Spieler in den letzten Jahren enorm zugenommen?


----------



## MisterSmith (15. Januar 2013)

@Schlechtmacher
Das ist richtig was du schreibst, ist aber nur ein Beispiel auf der Serverseite. Ping beinhaltet ja nicht nur die Latenzzeit/Berechnungen des Servers.


> Es werden Datenpakete an den Rechner Google gesandt. Vom Programm wird die Zeit gemessen, bis die Antwort des Hosts  eintrifft. Die Zeitangabe sagt aus, wie lange ein Datenpaket zum Host  und wieder zurück benötigt („response time average“). Man kann daran  grob erkennen, ob das Routing zur Gegenstelle funktioniert, deren  TCP/IP-Stack funktionsfähig ist und mit welcher Verzögerung bei einer  Verbindung zu rechnen ist.


Ping (Datenübertragung) – Wikipedia


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> So läuft das aber nicht, da Daten nur zwischen Client und Server und nicht Peer-to-Peer ausgetauscht werden. D.h. der Server empfängt Daten von X Spielern, verrechnet diese und schickt dir das Ergebnis.  Für deine Bandbreite ist es also egal wieviele Spieler sich noch in der Partie tummeln, ...


Und eben jene "Ergebnis" Daten sind umso umfangreicher, je mehr Spieler in meiner Nähe sind - also müssen umso mehr Daten/Sekunde auf meinen Rechner geschaufelt werden.



> ...jedoch kann bei steigender Zahl deine Grafikkarte oder sogar dein Prozessor (z.B.bei Guild Wars 2) ins Schwitzen geraten, wenn diese Daten in dann Bildinformationen umgesetzt werden (mehr Spieler = mehr Effekte). Nicht selten ist es aber der Server selbst, der zuerst Überlastet ist, ...


Sicherlich haben Graka und Server Hardware ebenfalls noch "Lag" Potential^^


----------



## MonochromeMonitor (16. Januar 2013)

> "Ich kann mit dem Controller von Konsole X nicht umgehen" - Kaum ein anderes Thema polarisiert die Zockergemeinde mehr: Gamepads. Sowohl der Xbox 360- als auch der PS3-Controller hat seine Fürsprecher. Doch Hand aufs Herz: Die Unterschiede sind nicht sonderlich groß, Ausreden lassen wir daher nicht gelten.


Hab ich mich da grad verhört? Welcher noch mit Verstand gesegnete PC-Spieler zockt freiwillig überhaupt mit Gamepad (von Arcaderennspielen und so manchen Actiontiteln wie AC mal abgesehen)? Wie heißt dieses Forum? KonsolenPCGames?

Und das mit dem Noobteam stimmt mitnichten.
Speziell jetzt WoT, wenn man noch ordentlich abgeräumt hat und als Letzter (oder als einer der Letzten) vom Team um die Ehre kämpft, kann man seinem Unmut den Mitspielern gegenüber auslassen, wenn diese gutgemeinte (!!!) Ratschläge in verständlichem Englisch oder bestenfalls auf Deutsch (natürlich nur Deutschen) versuchen im Gegenteil umzusetzen, und das nur weil diese einfach nicht die Grundprinzipien des Spiels begriffen haben oder man es mit übelst lernresistenten Wochenendspielern zu tun hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Januar 2013)

repe666 schrieb:


> Katze auf Tastatur!


 
Wobei sowas tatsächlich vorkommen kann. Mein Kater setzt sich manchmal einfach vor den Monitor, so dass ich nichts mehr sehen kann. Der schläft auch oft vor der Tastatur während ich zocke


----------



## Enisra (16. Januar 2013)

wobei es eigentlich heißen müsste:

Katze auf der Tasterrfjk8io+ü


----------



## Schlechtmacher (16. Januar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und eben jene "Ergebnis" Daten sind umso umfangreicher, je mehr Spieler in meiner Nähe sind - also müssen umso mehr Daten/Sekunde auf meinen Rechner geschaufelt werden.


 
Nein, bzw. nicht wesentlich. Durch mehr Spieler geht dir die Bandbreite nicht aus.


----------



## Worrel (16. Januar 2013)

Argh ... Posting Text weg ... 

Jetzt will ich's aber mal genau wissen:
Ich hatte gerade ausgerechnet, daß ein einzelner Spieler der dir in WoW entgegenkommt, rund 400 bit an Information übermitteln muss, um im Client richtig dargestellt zu werden.(Ausrüstung, Charakterwerte, eingesetzte Fähigkeiten ...)

dh: 40 Spieler würden 16.000 bit pro Refresh an Informationen senden müssen.
Die Frage ist jetzt, in welchem Intervall es Refreshes gibt.

Mit meinen 4.000 KBit könnte ich damit jedenfalls 250 Refreshs von 40 Spielern pro Sekunde empfangen.
Da Refreshs im Takt von weniger als einer hunderstel Sekunde nicht mehr wirklich relevant sind, gehe ich auch nicht davon aus, daß mehr als 100 Refreshs von durchschnittlichen Spieleservern ausgeführt werden.

Insofern dürfte meine DSL Leitung tatsächlich ausreichend sein.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Januar 2013)

Apropos Bandbreite, vor den zwei Änderungen hatte ich über 32.000, jetzt nur noch um die 20.000. 

Dafür laden die meisten Webseiten schneller , also ist die Existenz für so Tools wie Faster Ping vielleicht doch berechtigt, über welches die Registry-Einträge komfortabler geändert werden können.

Ich habe mich aber trotzdem vergewissert, es ist diese Einstellung die bei mir zu der schlechteren Bandbreite geführt hat.


> Looks like the TcpAckFrequency parameter has a huge affect on transfer times.
> 
> Mike Moore
> IT Manager
> Alabama Judicial Datacenter


Auf der folgenden Seite wird dies auch ausführlich dargelegt.
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/bit.listserv.vse-l/0emxeu8GafA

EDIT: Ich hatte diesen Eintrag gar nicht in meiner Registry.  Habe jetzt TcpNoDelay herausgenommen und siehe da, sofort habe ich bei Speedtest wieder die 32.000.


----------



## Cicero (17. Januar 2013)

Voigt15 schrieb:


> Also das 400 Ping die Ausnahme sein soll, stimme ich eher nicht zu. Zwar hab ich hier in Dresden VDSL50, aber in Jena, was immerhin eine Großstadt mit 100.000 Einwohner ist, kriepel ich nur mit DSL 700 rum, und da ist der Ping auch nicht so pralle wie man sich vorstellen kann..


 
Jup. Und ich möchte noch hinzufügen, dass im Zeitalter von WWW & Co. nicht alle Mitspieler zwangsläufig alle aus Breitband- Ländern kommen. Einen hohen Ping bei manchen Spielern findet man durchaus noch in Multiplayer- Partien.


----------



## Cicero (17. Januar 2013)

MaikKoch schrieb:


> Auch immer wieder amüsant: "Orr nein, ich hab doch gedrückt!" ...


 
Auch schön: Diese verdammte Hitbox. Alles total buggy.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2013)

Bei CoD liegt es bei mir auch oft an nem Lag - aber dann auch wirklich! Ich ballere und bekomme auch einige Trefferfeedbacks, sterbe aber - im Replay dann aus Sicht meines "Täters" hab ich angeblich keinen einzigen Schuss abgegeben, bevor er mich trifft...


----------



## Cicero (17. Januar 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Aber nicht etwa weil ich so viele Kills hab - sondern weil ich anscheinend der Einzige bin der dort revived
> Natürlich sind auf Maps mit vielen Fahr/Flugzeugen viele Engineers sinnvoll und auch Supports mit C4 und Recons mit SOFLAMs braucht man. Aber das dort fast niemand wiederbelebt find ich


 
Das liegt eher daran, dass die Maps sehr weitläufig sind. Bist du bei einem Mitspieler angekommen bist, ist das Revive- Fenster meistens schon zu. Es sei denn, man ist geschlossen (!) im Squad unterwegs. Also wir haben da keine Probleme (Teamspeak, Squad- Gameplay- Pflicht). BF3 ist halt ein Teamspiel. Man gewinnt nur, wenn auch das Team als solches handelt. Etwas für die K/D kann man auch auf TDM- Servern machen...


----------



## leckmuschel (18. Januar 2013)

say ss noob ^^


----------



## Supernuke (18. Januar 2013)

Die meisten bezeichnen bessere Spieler als Cheater und dazu noch ein paar Schimpfwörter. Früher hat man sich 3 mal überlegt ob man jemand des cheatens bezichtigt, heute ist grundsätzlich jeder gute Spieler ein Cheater...

Die Mentalität hat sich wirklich stark geändert. Wenn mich früher jemand fertig gemacht hat, war das ein Ansporn um noch besser zu werden. Heute wird nur noch geheult und niemand will mehr was für den eigenen Erfolg tun......


----------

